# LaPorte / Seabrook / Kemah



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone ever wade any of these areas? 
Anywhere I should stay away from or any hot spots anyone is willing to give up? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlounderSeeker (Feb 11, 2009)

Seabrook has some flats right behind pier 8 restaurant on Toddville rd... Get there early to find a parking spot. Sylvan beach is about the only spot in La Porte I can think of but usually people fish from the pier there, be prepared for croaker, whiting and hardheads if you go there. Better off wading at Seabrook flats IMO.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I think the seabrook area is best in late winter / early spring. Not sure but I think the night bite is good now.


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

x2 seabrook, early spring/1st half of winter.....this spring was a short but consistent bite. Specks arent there right now, the water there is already too warm. And dont wade alone there until u know the area. Theres alot of shallows but there are still guts that get deep quick......night bite is good for sand trout at this time.......oh, and dont leave trash like the other idiots....and dont use a casting net from any of the banks.....it be the last time u c that net


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

Tx city dike is your best bet, action should pick up any day/night now


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

Every weekend that area next to peir 8 is packed with people. by 9am.
Sometimes there are a few yaks out there.


----------

